# Swim challenge, now with regular updates.



## Chris Hobson (Aug 19, 2022)

I am now at a point in my 500 miles in 2022 swim challenge where doing an actual countdown  to the target is now possible without becoming too boring. So I will now be editing this post on a regular basis to let everyone know where I am.

*Current Status 524.1 Miles*

www.justgiving.com/fundraising/chris-hobson9


----------



## Rob Oldfield (Aug 19, 2022)

72 miles left?  Finished by next Wednesday then?  

Well done and keep up the good work!


----------



## Chris Hobson (Aug 24, 2022)

If anyone is thinking that Rob can't add up, just to clarify, I'm updating the miles completed figure after every swim.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Sep 1, 2022)

Today I shared my lane with a lad of maybe fourteen who is a pretty reasonable swimmer. This means that I have to work a bit to keep up with him. Basically he stops me from slacking off. As I'm getting to an age when I looking forward to a managed decline in my sporting abilities, I'm encouraged that I can keep up with a much younger swimmer. As an extra plus, my watch recorded a new PB, 1500 metres in 33:15. My swolf score is now down to 50.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Sep 12, 2022)

Mild panic today as my watch decided that it wouldn't count my pool lengths. I have a bit of a busy day so I cut my swim short and got a few other things done. Not being able to sort the problem out would be a serious issue as it would leave me with no proof that I'm doing the miles. The time honoured remedy for malfunctioning electronic devices was applied, turn it off and turn it back on again. We're all sorted and ready for the next swim.

Edit
Lots of drills done today (Tues 13/09) but I clocked up another mile and my watch recorded it correctly, yay.


----------



## 42istheanswer (Oct 1, 2022)

Oooh 25 to go at the moment!


----------



## Rob Oldfield (Oct 11, 2022)

42istheanswer said:


> Oooh 25 to go at the moment!


And down to 7 on Sunday!  Almost there!


----------



## Chris Hobson (Oct 13, 2022)

Now just 2.5 miles to go. The plan is to swim 96 lengths on Friday 14th Oct leaving 64 lengths left to swim on Saturday. The big finish will then happen when all the kiddies are having their swimming lessons which I have been promised will be briefly halted in order for everyone there to count down the last ten.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Oct 14, 2022)

I've now printed out and laminated some leaflets that the staff at the gym cafe said that they could put on the tables. These have a brief description of what I've been doing, with some big numbers to emphasise the magnitude of the task. Also a web address and QR code that lead to the charity page. The cafe overlooks the pool so people will be able to watch the finale.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Oct 15, 2022)

That's it, all done. At the final countdown the swimming teachers halted the swimming lessons and all the kiddiewinks and their mums and dads clapped me to the finish which was really nice and made me feel like a hero. I just have to see now whether the extra publicity brings any more money in.


----------



## Rob Oldfield (Oct 15, 2022)

Chris Hobson said:


> That's it, all done. At the final countdown the swimming teachers halted the swimming lessons and all the kiddiewinks and their mums and dads clapped me to the finish which was really nice and made me feel like a hero. I just have to see now whether the extra publicity brings any more money in.


Many congratulations for getting it done and sounds like an excellent way to finish.  We've just popped a few quid into the bucket.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Oct 16, 2022)

Many thanks for your donation Rob. The Just Giving page will stay open until the end of the year and then I will allow it to expire.


----------



## PhoebeC (Oct 20, 2022)

Well done Chris. How did you find it?


----------



## Chris Hobson (Oct 20, 2022)

"How did you find it?"

Mainly I got myself into a routine of going to the pool most days and making sure I covered between two and five kilometres in a session. I motivated myself by abstaining from alcohol except for a beer and curry night every fifty miles. On one occasion, being on the brink of having my next treat, I swam 8k in one go. Towards the end I started falling off the wagon in between the fifty mile points, I convinced myself that I'd earned it. The long swims became easier as I got fitter and my technique improved. There has also been the bonus of my weight loss and improvement in the shape of my body.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Dec 9, 2022)

The just giving page expires at the end of December so there are just over three weeks left for anyone wanting to support the guide dogs for me. I haven't quite reached a thousand pounds but the website has informed me that I am in the top 20% of their fundraisers.


----------

